# cant select 'EXT IN' on my JVC unit



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

OK so we dont have a problem now but I thought I'd post this in case anyone else does and they're doing a search so hope it helps.

The problem I had was that no matter how many times I pressed the SRC button it did nowt at all. After many hours of grief whereby no real help came from Autotrail I had a Eurika moment and hit upon the solution by fluke. 
If you press and hold the 'Sel' button it puts you into a menu. Then if you press the >> key you will eventualy come upon a setting that allows you to toggle between 'changer' and 'ext in' You must select ext in. If you dont you'll find when you press SRC your unit will try to find a non existent changer. It wont find one so it wont do anything.
This scenario occurs if the leisure battery has been disconected.

cheers,

Bob


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

I also had the same problem and after a new unit I found the same solution.

Who needs the aututrail technicians


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

That was the problem I had when radio etc wouldn't work after dealer changed charging unit. In my case the radio wouldn't turn on as I tried it on the way home. When at home the radio worked with engine off but SRC button wouldn't work to get EXT-IN.

When I phoned dealers nobody mentioned re-programming radio. A chap from dealers came and did it for me but to quick for me to follow so thanks for your info. If it happens again hopefully I will now know what to do. I did look in handbook but clear as mud to me


----------



## 105430 (Jun 25, 2007)

This has happened to me on my autotrail on a couple of occasions.As above the only way to rectify is to to go into the menu by holding down the select button,then select ext in and thats it.Mine works fine for a while and then Ihave to do it all again!! :roll:


----------

